# Contest Anouncement



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

Roy from Tarheal Smokers wanted me to post this contest incase someone is interested.



> 05/08/09 to 05/09/09
> 3rd Annual Hog Fest Edenton, NC
> Contact: Steve Leary, PO Box 390, Edenton, NC 27932.
> Phone: 252-482-4057 (office). Fax: 252-482-5642. chowancorfair@net-change.com
> ...


----------



## Finney (Mar 30, 2009)

You should add that the entry fee is only $75-$100. (if I remember correctly)


----------

